

Ask HN: Why are free iOS apps most downloaded form China and Russia? - aufreak3

I recently launched a free version of my iOS app. On day 1, the most downloads were from China and Russia. Given my app is intended for south indian classical music users, this is an unexpected demographic to be actually interested in the app.<p>Any insights on why these downloads are happening from China&#x2F;Russia?<p>The last time I tried this, China and Russia dominated the initial downloads but quickly came down the list.<p>It almost looks like some bots are watching for free apps and download them automatically or something :)
======
devx
Probably for the same reason most app piracy also comes from China and Russia.
On iOS your competitors may be having paid apps, so if yours is free, they'll
get yours, while downloading almost none of the paid apps from competitors.

The point is, people there can't afford to buy apps, so they'll get them for
free (either from the store, or pirate them). Both countries have large
populations, too, so you're more likely to notice the "surge".

~~~
aufreak3
I'm having a hard time believing the app affordability argument 'cos iOS apps
require iOS devices to run them, which aren't by any means cheap in these
countries. I'm guessing these were downloaded using a scripted iTunes on a
desktop/laptop. But why?

